# BMQ on Aug. 7 in St. Jean?



## misfit (1 Jun 2006)

I got an offer for Combat Engineer. I'm swearing in July 19 and starting Basic on Aug. 7. I'm pumped! 

Who else will be there?


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Jun 2006)

I'll be there!  Reg force, aviation systems tech.


----------



## soldiersoon (4 Jun 2006)

The Capt. at the recruiting centre wasn't sure if that was my BMQ date or not. He said he would call back in a few days. It most likely is, seeing as others have this same BMQ date in St. Jean.


----------



## misfit (5 Jun 2006)

Right on. What kind of things are you doing to get ready? What kind of workout are you doing?

I'm wondering when I should quite my job...I sort of just sit here on army.ca all day  :-[

This is going to be crazy, I can't wait!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (5 Jun 2006)

I am going to be there on Aug. 7th for Reg. force infantry.

Who else is going and where are you guys from?  :warstory:


----------



## misfit (5 Jun 2006)

I live in Mississauga, ON. I used to live in Moncton, NB though. What part of NB you from?


----------



## govenor_mac (5 Jun 2006)

Hope you people have been running.....if not, my advise to you is RUN  !!!! My son started basic in April and didn't pass the running 4.5 out of 6. He is now in  pat platoon doing remedial training and is doing wonderful....6 out of 6 in the running now. He is doing remedial for 5 weeks. He hopes he will be in basic again in July or August. He just loves it .


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 Jun 2006)

I'm from Geraldton, ON.  Closest city is Thunder Bay.  

I am working at the mill until I swear in, then I'm taking those two weeks in between swearing-in and basic to say my goodbyes and visit people.

I am working my butt off to start running better, and I'm keeping up my pushups and situps.


----------



## Rory (5 Jun 2006)

From the sounds of things my basic will be in Aug. I am goin Reg Force Infantry. I am from North Battleford, Saskatchewan.


----------



## misfit (6 Jun 2006)

govenor_mac, What kind of training was your son doing before Basic started? What does 4.5 out of 6 mean? That he cound not run a certain distance in a given time?

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## soldiersoon (6 Jun 2006)

I wish I could chat about the August 7th BMQ, but I'm actually starting BMQ on August 14th. Either way, I just got back from running this afternoon in the heat. I've been trying to run at least 5 times a week for the past 3 months, along with pushups, sit ups , and chin ups. I'm just having a good time and being with friends until I leave. I just bought a sweet digital camera too to show my pals back home what's happening. I'm from Sudbury Ontario. Good luck everyone...


----------



## govenor_mac (6 Jun 2006)

Hi Misfit. No he couldn't do the distance in a required amount of time. He came up short. That happened the fourth day into Basic. Sixteen of them didn't pass.


----------



## Rory (6 Jun 2006)

Man today is 6/6/06 aka the devils day. Guess who got the call this morning!  ;D

I wont be attending BMQ on the 7th of Aug. For me my course starts on the 21st so no meeting up with the Army.ca'ers.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (6 Jun 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Man today is 6/6/06 aka the devils day. Guess who got the call this morning!  ;D
> 
> I wont be attending BMQ on the 7th of Aug. For me my course starts on the 21st so no meeting up with the Army.ca'ers.



Think again good sir! I was just put on that course too.


----------



## misfit (7 Jun 2006)

What a day to join the army...D-DAY!

Congrats to everybody who got the call.


----------



## Rory (7 Jun 2006)

Guess we might see each other then Fondle, congrats yourself and everyone whos gonna be heading to St. Jean. Fun times ahead for sure!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (8 Jun 2006)

I grew up in Dieppe in NB...

Ya my little brother is doing his res. BMQ right now and he says its not too bad, but I expect reg force BMQ to be worse!! So I have been running like crazy + push-ups and the regular calisthenics routine. I cant wait till the 7th!!! 8)


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jun 2006)

I've been counting down the days!

Now I only have 20 shifts left, 200 hours until I swear in!

I'm so excited.   ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jun 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Guess we might see each other then Fondle, congrats yourself and everyone whos gonna be heading to St. Jean. Fun times ahead for sure!


  Hahaahhahahhah......yeah..........fun times....lol.


----------



## ArmyDave (14 Jun 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> I wont be attending BMQ on the 7th of Aug. For me my course starts on the 21st so no meeting up with the Army.ca'ers.



I'll be there as well.  Everyone will know me because I'll be the only 6'9" guy.


----------



## misfit (14 Jun 2006)

Wow thats pretty damn tall! When are you swearing in?


----------



## ArmyDave (14 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> Wow thats pretty damn tall! When are you swearing in?



I'm being sworn in Aug. 2nd in Toronto. 

Basic is Aug 21st - Nov 3rd.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (14 Jun 2006)

Hey ArmyDave, you are going for the Infantry? What unit did you apply for?

I am going for PPCLI out in Alberta.

Cant wait till August!!! ;D


----------



## soldiersoon (14 Jun 2006)

My BMQ is on August 14th, and I'm also going for reg force Infantry with PPCLI. Not sure which battalion I'll end up with. I'll probly see you around.


----------



## Rory (14 Jun 2006)

Awsome stuff, more people the better haha. Hope to see ya guys there.


----------



## ArmyDave (14 Jun 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> Hey ArmyDave, you are going for the Infantry? What unit did you apply for?
> 
> I am going for PPCLI out in Alberta.
> 
> Cant wait till August!!! ;D



I applied for PPCLI infantry.  I'm hoping for Alberta but so far it sounds like the odds are most new recruits will be stuck in Manitoba.  I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (15 Jun 2006)

Ya probably not much in Manitoba....


----------



## misfit (15 Jun 2006)

So have you folks quit your civi jobs yet? I just handed in my resignation letter today. I'm giving myself 3 weeks off before BMQ starts. It feels great to be leaving this office and joining the CF!


----------



## Rory (15 Jun 2006)

What do you mean Manitoba doesn't have much? It has all you need. Trust me if I can live happily in a city of 18,000 in Saskatchewan and find what I need a the most an hour's trip away, Manitoba will have it too.


----------



## Sparkplugs (15 Jun 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I'll be there as well.  Everyone will know me because I'll be the only 6'9" guy.



Hehe, everyone will know me because I'll be the only 5'0" girl.

 ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (16 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Hehe, everyone will know me because I'll be the only 5'0" girl.
> 
> ;D



At least I'm not the only one that will stand out.  ;D


----------



## Joe Simpson (16 Jun 2006)

Looks like I'll be seeing some of you guys there. Sworn in july 19th, BMQ on august 7th.


----------



## misfit (16 Jun 2006)

Congrats Joe. What MOC did you pick?


----------



## Joe Simpson (16 Jun 2006)

Infantry 031 - RegForce.


----------



## Sparkplugs (16 Jun 2006)

Okay, just for fun, I'm gonna make a list here, so I can keep track of the Aug 7th St Jean people.

Misfit - Combat Engineer

Sparkplugs - Aviation Systems Tech

Jhonnyp19 - Infantry

Joe Simpson - Infantry

Anyone I missed?  Let me know.  

I'm giving my notice at work this coming week, because the military will be calling them anyway to finish my final security form thing, so I figured it'd be better if they heard it from me.  The excitement grows, hehe.  

But now I am confused about bringing civie clothing.  It says I am supposed to have blouses with a minimum of a 1-inch collar.  I'm not sure whether that's referring to a fancy dress shirt or not?  How come the girls can't just wear polo shirts too?  And why, in every bmq video I've seen, are people wearing t-shirts and workout pants, definitely not the dress clothes I was told to bring.

I am so excited!  Work is actually a lot of fun now, because I distract myself the whole time thinking about my future, hehe.


----------



## Joe Simpson (16 Jun 2006)

Assuming most, if not all of you, are of legal age, we should go out for drinks before BMQ.

Meeting a couple of the people I'll spending quite some time with sounds well worth it.


----------



## Sparkplugs (16 Jun 2006)

Joe Simpson said:
			
		

> Assuming most, if not all of you, are of legal age, we should go out for drinks before BMQ.
> 
> Meeting a couple of the people I'll spending quite some time with sounds well worth it.



I'm 24, so yes, legal, hehe.  When are you guys leaving for basic?  I don't get to go until Aug 6th, so are we allowed to do something like that the night before basic starts?  I'm just curious.  I wish I could bring my truck, hehe, I'm going to miss it.


----------



## misfit (16 Jun 2006)

Hey great idea Sparkplugs with that list...

I have no idea what to bring! I thought I would find this out during the swearing in. It would be cool to meet up before BMQ starts and have a beer together. I live in Mississauga.


----------



## Joe Simpson (16 Jun 2006)

I live in brampton and can drive. We should probably wait until we get sworn in, though. Get some more people to come out to a bar.


----------



## CanadianGrunt (19 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Okay, just for fun, I'm gonna make a list here, so I can keep track of the Aug 7th St Jean people.
> 
> Misfit - Combat Engineer
> 
> ...



Cody - Infantry 

Ps: they will try and group recruits of the same trade together in one platoon. For instance all of us Infanteers will most likely be in the same platoon this way they can go hard on us because come battle school...hahaha well you'll hear all about that. So I guess anyone going 031 here will be with me which is good because I have prior expirence so i'll try my best to fill our platoon on general tips for surviving Basic, which in turn will make all of our stay there a more pleasent one.


----------



## CanadianGrunt (19 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> Hey great idea Sparkplugs with that list...
> 
> I have no idea what to bring! I thought I would find this out during the swearing in. It would be cool to meet up before BMQ starts and have a beer together. I live in Mississauga.



When you swear in they will give you a list of things to bring and not to bring so dont worry. If you guys plan on getting together for drinks then I advise you to do it before basic because we wont see any time off until its over. Maybey if your platoon is doin reeeeaaal good and the platooon Cmd is feeling generous you might merit a weekand off but I wouldnt expect this until like week 7-8...around there.


----------



## misfit (20 Jun 2006)

Cool. We'll try to get together after we're sworn in - but before BMQ starts of course! 

What sort of experience do you have CanadianGrunt?


----------



## CanadianGrunt (20 Jun 2006)

I was 17 at the time and was going Reg force I guess I wasnt ready to start my career and as embarrasing as it was and still is I dropped out at week 7. Dont ever drop out its the shittiest feeling walking around with a big P on your shoulder for everyone to see when not even a week ago you had a 7. So you get to watch your platoon progress while your stuck in a classroom all day shining boots or reading MK. I planed on going back when I grew up a bit more ad traingined a little better for it but i'd have to say P.A.T platoon was so discraceful and it sucks soo much watching all your buddies progress and they look at you like a traitor, a wash out, you feel so pathetic...

So lesson for everyone going to CFLRS dont sign a damn VR or you'll regret it sure shit will seem pretty hard somtimes but thats the way they want it to be so that the can shake out the weak at mind and heart...Anyways I have 7 weeks expirence there which is enough to know quite a bit about BMQ..

Take care 
-Cody

ps: where you all from ?


----------



## punkd (20 Jun 2006)

Good job on getting accepted. St Jean is a nice little place the Mega (cflrs) is huge, you guys will more than likely be posted to the green sector and on a nice floor with tons of stairs to climb (wait till you climb them with your ruck and duffle bag after returning from farnham ) finding your way around there is confusing at first you will probaby get lost on the way to the mess a few times but you will learn it pretty quick. As for the dress there, they say no jeans and what not but everyone wears them around just don't bring any ripped ones. 

You will be confined to base for the first 4 weeks with probably little or no access to the canex so make sure you bring the essentials with you, they will let you go get some small stuff like boot bands, shoe shine kit, locks etc.. but not much stuff, the thing I noticed was alot of people were running out of laundry soap so maybe bring some more of that if you have the room. Also those mr. clean magic erasers are like gold! they take polish right off the floor instantly.. trust me before inspection when you notice a large black mark you have just made they will be worth every penny!

A couple more tips for you guys.. Wear your parade boots!!! to break them in, and polish both pairs with alot of brush shine coats. If you don't you will regret it later on when you have to start spin shining them and they are cracking and flaking all over the place. If you do this right at the beginning it will save you TONS of time later on when you need it more. 

Make sure your security checks are good, lock up your locker (both doors!) and your barrack box. Don't be sneaky and try and hide your key somwhere like under your fan or lamp or put your locker combination sticker there. The staff know all these tricks. If you forget to lock your locker you will probably get a counselling, possibly fire picket and worse yet if your weapon is in there you can be recoursed or even charged (1st time usually note to file, 2nd P.O failure, 3rd PRB..recourse)

Last thing, if you need something badly from the canex look for someone with an 'A' for their rank thats a PAT platoon member and they have canex privaledges so you might just be able to work out a deal with them.


----------



## CanadianGrunt (20 Jun 2006)

Well said I would also like to add, Sow your name on everything you'll have to do this anyways and it gets tedious when you have a crap load of kit (and you will), but if you wait to do it later you wont have time and the instructors will be all over you for it.'

Another thing for cleaning supply's try and find a cloth with static cling like the swiffer ones's they are gold for dust bunnies which seem to be an on going invasion while your there. Also you'll need stuff for blisters like Dr.Sholles or what have you...just wait when your breaking in your combats.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (20 Jun 2006)

I Cant wait to be done work and leave for BMQ. Going out for drinks would be cool, but I also doubt if we will have time until the end of the course. 

And it would be a bad start to be hung over on the first morning ;D

Also I was talking to a bunch of SAR techs at the bar were I work and they said that BMQ is a peice of cake compared to battle school out west!! (for all of us going PPCLI)  :threat:


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (20 Jun 2006)

How many people normally start BMQ on the same day? And how many are normaly in each platoon?


----------



## misfit (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys...


----------



## punkd (21 Jun 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> How many people normally start BMQ on the same day? And how many are normaly in each platoon?



2 platoons will be starting with you, An english one and a french one. Usually around 50 people per but sometimes it gets up near 60. You will probably lose a bunch in the first 2 weeks to people that VR (voluntary release) the ones that don't wanna deal with the bullsh*t or can't take being yelled at. We started with 60 and our grad parade consisted of 37.

BMQ isnt a hard course, but it is demanding. You will be very busy and it will always seem like you never have enough time to complete your tasks. You will learn about having a sense of urgency, as well as hurry up and wait! If you can run a bit you will be fine. Ruck marches are not too hard but always push yourself. Your SQ and BIQ (battleschool) will be much more difficult, especially in the physical aspect.

As for drinking. If you are a drinker, don't worry theres plenty of opportunities to go out and have one (or a few). Once you get off your CB (confined to barracks) at week 4, everyone goes out, we went to Montreal and partied on St. Catherines St, I recommend that for anyone who wants to go out for the weekend.. Travelodge on Rene Levesque is a good hotel to stay at.. close to all the bars. If you stay in St-Jean you can goto Beethovens its alright. Or even the Bistro right at the mega.

One tip if you are going out looking to pick up, dont wear your dog tags out tryin to look cool (especially in St. Jean) they have seen thousands before its nothing special to them.


----------



## CallOfDuty (21 Jun 2006)

Yes, for the love of god guys...dog tags inside shirt.  Nobody cares you are in the military.  
Also you might want to check out La Fiesta.....its only a 8 dollar cab from the mega....grab a few buddies and go have some 2$ beers..........yes a bottle for only TWO dollars!!!
  PS--Punkd, I've noticed you've had alot of good advice and been quite helpful here to the other folks....keep up the good work dude.
Steve


----------



## Dugnut (22 Jun 2006)

I am not going on the August 7 BMQ, but the 21st instead. I also do my swearing in on the 2nd at the Toronto Recruiting Centre (just like you ArmyDave).

Though I am going in for NCI-OP, none of those combat trades (as per the recruiting Captain -  ??? - I guess Navy never gets to see combat - or is the Army just biased? ??? ).

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## SigOpDraco (22 Jun 2006)

I am being sworn in at Missasauga on July 19 and starting my BMQ on the 7th of August as well. Got the call a couple weeks ago. 

I will be going in as a reg-force Signal Operator. I wanted to be combat engineer, but my vision was below standard. 

So if you see a guy in basic with glasses, probobly me.  ;D


----------



## misfit (22 Jun 2006)

See you at the swearing in SigOpDraco


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jun 2006)

Okay, updated list time!

Misfit - Combat Engineer

Sparkplugs - Aviation Systems Tech

Jhonnyp19 - Infantry

Joe Simpson - Infantry

Cody (CanadianGrunt) - Infantry

SigOpDraco - Signal Operator


----------



## SigOpDraco (22 Jun 2006)

Hehe, one big happy army.ca family  ;D

Nice to know we'll suffer as a group!

Sucks I didn't get CE. Wish I could make a name that goes for jimmy that has the same ring as Sapper.

SparkyDraco?
JimmyDraco?

I dunno.


----------



## misfit (22 Jun 2006)

How about SigOpDraco?


----------



## SigOpDraco (22 Jun 2006)

Dosn't have the same kind of....fit. But It's good so I'll use it.

Looks like I'll be one of the younger ones at Missasauga and at BMQ in this group at 18 (though my 19th birthday is at the end of August).

Ah well, nothing new for me. Most of the people I knew well in my previous job were around the same ages.  :warstory:

Just means I'm gonna have to try harder


----------



## misfit (23 Jun 2006)

Age doesn't matter dude. We're all the same once we get to St. Jean.


----------



## cccccaatt (23 Jun 2006)

il  be in on  7  

infantry reg force  see u there


----------



## misfit (23 Jun 2006)

Ok cool...see you there. 

(Fill out your profile so we know a bit more about you.)


----------



## PC1982 (23 Jun 2006)

Dugnut said:
			
		

> I am not going on the August 7 BMQ, but the 21st instead. I also do my swearing in on the 2nd at the Toronto Recruiting Centre (just like you ArmyDave).
> 
> Though I am going in for NCI-OP, none of those combat trades (as per the recruiting Captain -  ??? - I guess Navy never gets to see combat - or is the Army just biased? ??? ).
> 
> ...



I'll see you there, that's my starting date as well. I do my swearing in Aug 11th here in Ottawa. 
Going in as 031


----------



## Rory (23 Jun 2006)

PC1982 I will be seeing you there also, I am going on the 21st as 031 ofcourse.


----------



## techie (23 Jun 2006)

I will also see you two there as well. I am starting my course on 21 Aug, as a 227(LCIS) though.


----------



## Rory (23 Jun 2006)

Sweet stuff techie. I was considering LCIS for awhile.


----------



## cccccaatt (23 Jun 2006)

here  my profile  

age 34
195 lbs in excellent shape
6 ft tall
4 year milt exp

speak English french Spanish
I've done my  course in past 1990 artillery in 12week  basic  back then.. in french
done reserve bmq in 2006  got to  do  bmq again  now in English Will  be  fun......

and  here a quote    .....................dont  miss  cause i  wont.


locate in Vancouver


----------



## Dugnut (23 Jun 2006)

I we could do the same as Sparkplugs and create a list of who is going for the August 21 BMQ session. I guess I will set up such a list in a little while.

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## Dugnut (24 Jun 2006)

So following Sparkplugs lead, BMQ August 21 people (so far...):

ArmyDave - INF  
Dugnut - NCI-OP  
PC1982 - INF  
Rory - INF  
Techie - LCIS-TECH  

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (24 Jun 2006)

Well, only like one and half months left!!! ;D

What have you guys been doin training wise??  I have been jogging alot and doin some push-ups / sit-ups in the mornings. 

I not to worried about the physical side of things, its more the getting up at 5am that will be tough for the first few days!!!


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

This past week ive been running about 2-3km every other day, just to get into the daily exercise thing, with pushups, situps, and jumping jacks. Starting monday next week, im am going to run about 5km at least 4 days a week, with pushups and situps everyday. by the end of that workout, im drenched. Im hopeing to be able to do 5km in about 30min before i go to ST. Jean.


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Jun 2006)

Most people were up at 5am, but there were some die-hards that were up everyday at 430 or even earlier everyday..........and of course if your cubicle was next to them then most likely you'll be up that early too!


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

Getting up that early would be a good way to make sure all your stuff if done for inspection.


----------



## cccccaatt (24 Jun 2006)

if you got to  wake  up at  4.30 am  your pretty  messed up  cause    you need  your  sleep  and  you  got  time  to  fix your  stuff  before and after  bed  if you  dilly dally around  when your back to dorm  that  why your running late ...  my  platoon  wee use  to  have a  good  system    and  wee  sleep at  11;00 am and  wake  up at  5;30   and  every thing  was OK  I'm looking  for ward to doing  this  bmq again  see all  guy  will  work together  if   they  dont ....  I  will   implement that  system that  wee  use  back  then   and  it  worked very well.....and   no   you  wont   know my  system until wee need it!..


Mod Edit - Removed profanity.

Read the forum guidelines. Any future attempts to bypass the profanity filters will result in you experiencing the Warning System. Thanks.
 Army.ca Staff


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Jun 2006)

well that was some smooooooth writing there....lol.


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

cccccaatt said:
			
		

> if you got to  wake  up at  4.30 am  your pretty  frig  up  cause    you need  your  sleep  and  you  got  time  to  fix your  stuff  before and after  bed  if you  frig around  when your back to dorm  that  why you running  my  platoon  wee use  to  have a  good  system    and  wee  sleep at  11;00 am and  wake  up at  5;30   and  every thing  was OK  I'm looking  for ward to doing  this  bmq again  see all  guy  will  work together  if   they  dint  IL  implement that  system that  wee  use  back  then   and  it  worked very well.....and   no   you  wont   know my  system until wee need it!..



Owww... That post hurt my head. Total lack of grammar and the like.


----------



## Dugnut (24 Jun 2006)

I am pretty sure that the morning wakeup shouldn't be an issue, we all have enough time to prepare for an early wakeup time. Heck I wake up every morning between 5~5:50 AM and do not hit a pillow till almost midnight, plus I am nearly 30 (I work in a job designing/implementing/supporting call centres - it is mentally exhausting, not physically, so that will be a difference). So I am sure most of you younger fellows and ladies can cope with an early wakeup.

As prep for St. Jean, I jog 5km a day (okay... Monday to Friday when I am at work - if you are in Markham Ontario, you can try and run me over, please just ask for dates and times   ) and weekends I usually hit the bicycle (today it was 80km and my thighs are killing me). I also do pushups, sit-ups and crunches at least five times a week, not trying to brag, just trying to answer.

I did other things too, but to reduce the chance of injury before St. Jean, I do not do these activities right now.

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

Im not a clown, thats a valid comment. I personally would take a post more seriously if it has punctuation, and used propar grammar. Im not a english prof, or anything like that, i make mistakes, but a peroid or two in the post wouldnt have killed you, would it?

Also, there are general rules about posting using proper spelling and grammar.


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

My mistake there are some periods in there, although the language isnt apropriate.


----------



## Rory (24 Jun 2006)

God all this talk about BMQ and now that I am out of school I am bored off my arse now. Well I guess this is the crunch time, not that I have not been running or hitting the gym during the weekdays. Can't wait till the 21'st of Aug, too mentally demanding  ;D.


----------



## techie (24 Jun 2006)

Im counting the days, i want to go now. Im so excited about going, and quiting my current job.  56 days till the course starts, , 54 till i leave town, 49 till i quit my job.


----------



## cccccaatt (24 Jun 2006)

tx  for  fixing my post  it  sound  better     dont know   who  did  it    

who    who care   about    that  

cdn  army is  the  way to  go 

we are  family  


  do i need  a  dot   at they  end  ?   



.


heheh

the  whole point of the   post is  not  the  grammar its the idea behind  it  .....is  that to  your liking


techie  

sory  did  not  mean disrespect to you but the way you came around  it  was not  nice  

but  he    il  be   the  first one  to help you  out   when you  need help in the  course

peace out


_Congratulations. Verbal Warning in 6 posts. You're going to be stellar on course. 
Paracowboy_


----------



## Rory (24 Jun 2006)

Please post useless nonsense. So I have to wade through 56 days of the civillian street till I experience the good life of voluntarily signing up to be yelled at and critiqued daily, my God it is going to be awsome.


----------



## Franko (24 Jun 2006)

Don't worry folks....he's already on the radar.     :

Regards


----------



## cccccaatt (24 Jun 2006)

sorry  for  the  language  but i went  and corrected my language  error some  else fix my post  tx    was good  repair   did not mean to offend anyone

il refrain from using  foul language


----------



## misfit (25 Jun 2006)

Good to hear you're all working out hard. I've been running about 5km every 3-4 days, and biking on the other days. I do some chinups on the monkey bars along the way. I do a few sets of 25 pushups everyday. I do situps every second night. I used to go to the gym to lift, but I've slowed down with that. 

The early risings seem to be a problem for me. I set my alarm to wake up early and it always turns into a battle with the snooze button...

Good luck with your PT and keep getting pumped up for August.


----------



## techie (25 Jun 2006)

hmm, thats a good idea. im going to see if i can change up my route to go by a park to do some chin ups. i think that one area im most lacking.

Hey cccccaatt, read this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html


----------



## ArmyDave (25 Jun 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> Well, only like one and half months left!!! ;D
> 
> What have you guys been doin training wise??  I have been jogging alot and doin some push-ups / sit-ups in the mornings.
> 
> I not to worried about the physical side of things, its more the getting up at 5am that will be tough for the first few days!!!



I've been doing continuous sets of pushups, situps, and bicep curls with no rest periods (from a navy seals training guide) every second day.  I'm also running anywhere from 5-8km about 3 times a week (whenever my shins will allow it).  Aside from that, I'm a mountain biker. 

For some reason my pushups wont improve and I don't have the slightest clue why.  I've tried regular sets, sets to full exhaustion, triangle/diamond pushups, placing my feet on a chair, etc.  Nothing will get me past the 20-23 barrier. 

I can't wait to start BMQ, it's going to be a long 2 months.


----------



## Rory (25 Jun 2006)

ArmyDave, go to the gymand  hammer out with some close grip bench press/ skull crushers/ etc.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> For some reason my pushups wont improve and I don't have the slightest clue why.  I've tried regular sets, sets to full exhaustion, triangle/diamond pushups, placing my feet on a chair, etc.  Nothing will get me past the 20-23 barrier.


add weight. Work the lower body harder. And start doing chin-ups/pull-ups.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (26 Jun 2006)

Well I am glad to see that everyone is at least preapring a little for the course!!

Personally I run back from work (about 5K) 3-4 times per week. And I do some push-ups/sit-ups in the mornings!!


----------



## Sparkplugs (27 Jun 2006)

I've been running/walking 8 or 9 km every couple of days, situps and pushups every day.

And I get lucky, because I have to be up every work day at 4:30, the 5 am wakeup calls are going to be a-ok!  =)


----------



## Franko (27 Jun 2006)

Just to let you all in on a bit of info....

My Sqn's weekly run (we do PT everyday as a troop, no days off) usually goes for around 11 - 15kms at a good pace (1hr 20 mins avg)

Along with the running we do about 40 pushups and the same for crunches for a WARM UP.

During the run we stop every few km and do about the same amount of each again and again.

Now for troop PT, it's a bit of running (approx 8km), ruck marches, and a mix of sports or unarmed combat.

Point is....get used to it. It never stops.....especially in the combat arms trades.

You are only starting.....and must continue to better yourself each day.

My $0,02 worth

Regards


----------



## Joe Simpson (28 Jun 2006)

I've been doing the usual running. 3-6k 5 times a week. Pushups/situps/pullups. Also working a lot with a kettlebell. Anyone who is seriously into strength training should look into kettlebells.


----------



## misfit (28 Jun 2006)

My workout yesterday:

3 sets of pullups (6-8 reps). 
3 sets of lat pulldowns (10-12 reps).
3 sets of seated rows (10-12 reps).
3 sets of deadlift (6-8 reps). 
4 sets of bicep curls (10-12 reps).

Then running for 30 minutes at the end. Today I'll rest!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (28 Jun 2006)

Has anyone updated our little list of candidates for the Aug. 7th BMQ??


----------



## Sparkplugs (28 Jun 2006)

Misfit - Combat Engineer

Sparkplugs - Aviation Systems Tech

Jhonnyp19 - Infantry

Joe Simpson - Infantry

Cody (CanadianGrunt) - Infantry

SigOpDraco - Signal Operator

cccccaatt  - Infantry

Did I miss anyone?  Let me know.  I'm so excited.... 80 hours of work left!


----------



## misfit (28 Jun 2006)

OK good. This thread can return to normal without his crazy posts. 

As for that list...I'm looking to Sparkplugs to give us an update!


----------



## misfit (28 Jun 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Sparkplugs (28 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> OK good. This thread can return to normal without his crazy posts.
> 
> As for that list...I'm looking to Sparkplugs to give us an update!



Done, aaand done.  =)

Getting excited yet?


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jun 2006)

> OK good. This thread can return to normal without his crazy posts.


normal? NORMAL? You do realize that you're about to embark on what may the most momentous event of your life, right? And that you're volunteering to do some truly insane stuff? And that you will spend the next 3 years on a roller-coaster of intense boredom and even more intense action?

Ain't nuthin' gonna be "normal" again.


MU-WAahahahahahahaha!


Kiddin'. I kid because I love.


----------



## Sparkplugs (28 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> normal? NORMAL? You do realize that you're about to embark on what may the most momentous event of your life, right? And that you're volunteering to do some truly insane stuff? And that you will spend the next 3 years on a roller-coaster of intense boredom and even more intense action?
> 
> Ain't nuthin' gonna be "normal" again.
> 
> ...



It will likely become more normal than the life I lead right now, hehe.

I can't wait to embark on the craziness.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (29 Jun 2006)

Amen to that... :


----------



## Rory (29 Jun 2006)

YAY! Three years of the roller-coaster, if I don't puke I go for another ride!


----------



## misfit (29 Jun 2006)

I have five years coming up on that roller coaster. I guess I can take everything "normal", and throw it out the window. 

I can't wait!


----------



## Sparkplugs (29 Jun 2006)

Haha, I have 5 years too.  Right now my biggest worry is whether to chop off all my hair or not.  I'm pretty excited, not terribly nervous.


----------



## ready to go (29 Jun 2006)

well I'm glad I never fit in with 'normal' from the get-go. I can't wait. I love sweat, heat, shovelling, digging, climbing, mud, rain, loud noises, dangerous environments, not having to shower for a week and be covered in mud and dirt from head to toe, staying awake for 4 days straight, baking in the sun, stuck in the middle of nowhere doing the things that everybody else looks at and goes..."holy s**t!...you're crazy!" All I can say to 3 or 5 years is "that's it?" I've been waiting and training my whole life for this. Sure I repel people sometimes because I am too 'hardcore', but hey, I can't see anywhere else on earth than the infantry for me to be. I hope there are a lot of guys out there just like me...because when the s**t hits the fan I'll be right beside you.


----------



## Springroll (29 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Haha, I have 5 years too.  Right now my biggest worry is whether to chop off all my hair or not.  I'm pretty excited, not terribly nervous.



Chop it off....that's what I am doing. one less thing to have to worry about in the morning....lol
Well, not going all GI Jane, but making sure it is nicely tapered in the back but long enough up top to still be a girl.

August 21st for me...YIPPEE!!


----------



## Sparkplugs (29 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Chop it off....that's what I am doing. one less thing to have to worry about in the morning....lol
> Well, not going all GI Jane, but making sure it is nicely tapered in the back but long enough up top to still be a girl.
> 
> August 21st for me...YIPPEE!!



I'm chopping it all off tomorrow, and then I can grow it out again after basic.

Congrats on getting your date, you must be so excited!  What are you going in for?

I gave my letter of resignation to my boss at work today.  He was so happy for me, told me he wished he had the guts to do it too.  It's nice to end on a good note there, I've loved this job.


----------



## techie (29 Jun 2006)

ive still got about 3-4 weeks before i hand in my  resignation.


----------



## Sparkplugs (29 Jun 2006)

Oh man, I have ants in the pants.

100 hours of work left.

18 days until I am no longer a civilian.

1 month, 1 week, and 2 days until basic training.

And I went for a wicked good run this morning, so life is good.


----------



## Springroll (29 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I'm chopping it all off tomorrow, and then I can grow it out again after basic.
> 
> Congrats on getting your date, you must be so excited!  What are you going in for?
> 
> I gave my letter of resignation to my boss at work today.  He was so happy for me, told me he wished he had the guts to do it too.  It's nice to end on a good note there, I've loved this job.



Exactly what I am doing. I had it short for MANY years, and it only took 2yrs or so to grow it to the middle of my back. 
I have been slowly making it shorter so that I don't freak out my kids...lol

I am absolutely excited! I found out that I was only on the merit list for 3 weeks, so that was a comforting thought. 
I'm going SonarOp. 
Glad you were able to leave your job on good terms...some people aren't always so lucky. Maybe your boss can be your penpal and you can send him "BMQ is hell" letters and he can save them for when you head back there on leave? 
That would be some interesting reading material afterwards...almost like a diary...lmfao!


----------



## Sparkplugs (30 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Exactly what I am doing. I had it short for MANY years, and it only took 2yrs or so to grow it to the middle of my back.
> I have been slowly making it shorter so that I don't freak out my kids...lol
> 
> I am absolutely excited! I found out that I was only on the merit list for 3 weeks, so that was a comforting thought.
> ...



My boss is pretty cool.  He's only 25 or so, so he missed out on all his adventuring before he settled down in a smalltown mill.  Haha, I will drop him a postcard or two for sure!

SonarOp, is that navy?


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> SonarOp, is that navy?



Yes it is!


----------



## Sparkplugs (30 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Yes it is!



Sweeeet.  I like the Navy's dress uniforms.  Haha, I will feel like an air cadet in the Air Force ones.  

I wish I could make the days go by faster, lol, but I am glad for the time to work on my running.


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Sweeeet.  I like the Navy's dress uniforms.  Haha, I will feel like an air cadet in the Air Force ones.
> 
> I wish I could make the days go by faster, lol, but I am glad for the time to work on my running.



I like the navy dress uniforms, too. One of my daughter's friend's father is a warrant officer in the air force. He came by on Wednesday to congratulate me and asked why I went navy. Well I told him that I didn't look good in blue...he got quite a kick out of that. 

Originally I wanted army, but realised that it may not be the best fit for my family, since my husband is navy and the chances of being posted to the same base are very slim. So I changed my choice to navy.


----------



## Sparkplugs (30 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I like the navy dress uniforms, too. One of my daughter's friend's father is a warrant officer in the air force. He came by on Wednesday to congratulate me and asked why I went navy. Well I told him that I didn't look good in blue...he got quite a kick out of that.
> 
> Originally I wanted army, but realised that it may not be the best fit for my family, since my husband is navy and the chances of being posted to the same base are very slim. So I changed my choice to navy.



Good plan.  I chose air force because, well, I like planes and helicopters, I like to travel, and I always wanted to be a mechanic.  I was living with a civilian aircraft mechanic for a few years, and he introduced me to the awesomeness that are helicopters.  We're no longer together, but we're best friends, and he's totally jealous that I'm doing it 'the military way' and he did it the civie way.  

I'm hoping to end up in Comox at some point.  I've never seen an ocean or mountains, how lame is that?


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Good plan.  I chose air force because, well, I like planes and helicopters, I like to travel, and I always wanted to be a mechanic.  I was living with a civilian aircraft mechanic for a few years, and he introduced me to the awesomeness that are helicopters.  We're no longer together, but we're best friends, and he's totally jealous that I'm doing it 'the military way' and he did it the civie way.
> 
> I'm hoping to end up in Comox at some point.  I've never seen an ocean or mountains, how lame is that?



I'm from Victoria(just south of Comox).
I have been lucky to have lived on both coasts now, but I miss the mountains dearly!!
Can't wait to fly over them when I am headed to Victoria for my 3's.


----------



## SigOpDraco (30 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I gave my letter of resignation to my boss at work today.  He was so happy for me, told me he wished he had the guts to do it too.  It's nice to end on a good note there, I've loved this job.



I wish my job ended as 'peaceful'. 

Only, what? Five/Six weeks until St. Jean? Yay!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (1 Jul 2006)

I am giving my notice on Monday!! I am starting to get excited too!!! 8)  Ya only a few weeks left until we start!!  

Do the rest of you get there on the 5th?? And what do you dofor the 2 days before starting??


----------



## SigOpDraco (1 Jul 2006)

I'm not sure. I believe we arrive on the 5th and then get settled in over the weekend to start on the Monday.

The calm before the storm  ;D

The weekend is when they'll probobly shuffle us around the block to get our rooms and bunk mates all sorted out. Thats what I figure.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I believe we arrive on the 5th and then get settled in over the weekend


that's when the floggings start. Toughens you up!


 ;D


----------



## Joe Simpson (1 Jul 2006)

The only thing I'm not looking forward to is shaving off my beard. I'm going to miss it.   :'(


----------



## Springroll (1 Jul 2006)

Joe Simpson said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm not looking forward to is shaving off my beard. I'm going to miss it.   :'(



It'll grow back...it's only hair.


----------



## Joe Simpson (1 Jul 2006)

When do I grow it back, though? When I leave the Army? I never want to leave!

Maybe I'll just grow a sweet moustache. A nice one that I can challenge Tom Selleck with.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2006)

Joe Simpson said:
			
		

> When do I grow it back, though? When I leave the Army? I never want to leave!
> 
> Maybe I'll just grow a sweet moustache. A nice one that I can challenge Tom Selleck with.



You get to grow your hair to the Regulation lengths after you get to your Unit.

You also have regulations regulating the length of your 'soup strainer'.  It can not be below your lips.  No Foo Man Chous..........


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> that's when the floggings start. Toughens you up!  ;D



I remember the flogging....Oooohhh such times we had  :'(

the bonding, the manly camaraderie...

Good clean Canadian fun is what it was!


----------



## Sparkplugs (1 Jul 2006)

As of right now, we have 1 month and 6 days until basic training starts.

I get there on the 6th.  

I cut off my hair yesterday, and I love it!  It takes me about 10 seconds to wash now!

100 work hours to go for me.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (2 Jul 2006)

I cant start counting hours, working in the bar, you never know how late you will be there. But I know for sure that I only have 3 weks left!  ;D (Giving my notice tomorow)


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Jul 2006)

Hope everyone had a good Canada Day yesterday.  All of our celebrations were cancelled due to the incessant rain!

I am heading off for night shift tonight, booooo...  But I only have 10 shifts left, so yayyy!  

I can't wait to swear in in 2 weeks!


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Jul 2006)

One month from now, I'll be flying to Montreal.  It is totally happening so fast.  I thought this last bit of time would really drag, but it's flying!  I only have a week and a half of work left!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (6 Jul 2006)

Ya thats awsome! When your done with your job, then tiem will fly by!! 8)

Only like 1 month left until the 7th!!!


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jul 2006)

I have a question for you guys.  I know in the paperwork I got it said I am supposed to complete my biography before I get there and bring it with me, but I've read on other threads that we do it at bmq.  Should I just do it anyway, and then do it over again there if I have to?  

9 days until I'm no longer a civilian.  Sweet!


----------



## Springroll (8 Jul 2006)

My biography is done and printed out now.
I know we will end up having to redo it so I made it short and sweet and to the point.

Only thing I am having issues with is the security clearance form. 
Trying to remember 10 years worth of jobs and addresses is hard.

Everything else is ready to go.


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> My biography is done and printed out now.
> I know we will end up having to redo it so I made it short and sweet and to the point.
> 
> Only thing I am having issues with is the security clearance form.
> ...



Oh man I know.  I spent two nights trying to remember all that stuff.  

I'll end up doing my bio anyway, because if I don't, I know I'll be asked for it, lol.  If I do, I know I'll be doing it again anyway.  =D


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (9 Jul 2006)

I think that if you do it now, even if you have to redo it, at least you will remember most of what you have written on the last one. This way all the remembering will already be done. 

I am planning on doing mine this week. Short and sweet is a good idea!




(18 days till I am no longer a civilian...)


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jul 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> I think that if you do it now, even if you have to redo it, at least you will remember most of what you have written on the last one. This way all the remembering will already be done.
> 
> I am planning on doing mine this week. Short and sweet is a good idea!
> 
> (18 days till I am no longer a civilian...)



I was thinking the same thing!  Can't go wrong if you write one up ahead of time.  Except I have to locate some 8.5x14" paper, hehe.  

Now all I have left to do is locate a towel, hand towel and facecloth set all in the same dark colour.  Everything else is ready to go!

8 days until I swear in!  Eeee!


----------



## misfit (10 Jul 2006)

When did you guys (girls) learn this? I was told I will find all this out during the enrollment on July 19.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jul 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> When did you guys (girls) learn this? I was told I will find all this out during the enrollment on July 19.



It is in the joining instructions.


----------



## misfit (10 Jul 2006)

Yes, I know its in the joining instructions. My question was WHEN did you get em.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jul 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> Yes, I know its in the joining instructions. My question was WHEN did you get em.



Whenever they send them or give them to you.
You can go to this link and get them yourself.
That is how I found that the ones the CFRC sent me were out dated.


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Whenever they send them or give them to you.
> You can go to this link and get them yourself.
> That is how I found that the ones the CFRC sent me were out dated.



What did you find was outdated?  

I got my joining instuctions about 3 weeks ago, with my will and security forms and stuff in there.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jul 2006)

The joining instructions from the CFRC that I got were dated for September 2003, the ones from the website are form earlier this year.
My package did not have my will and security forms in it.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2006)

My package is better than your package....no its not...yes it is...is not...is too..... :


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Jul 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> My package is better than your package....no its not...yes it is...is not...is too..... :



I don't have a 'package',  persay, so yours would definitely be better than mine, lol.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I don't have a 'package',  persay, so yours would definitely be better than mine, lol.



I would have to agree with you on that. 
I do not have a "package" either.


----------



## SigOpDraco (13 Jul 2006)

Six days and I swear in, and slap my name and a few others down on a will.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (14 Jul 2006)

Only 7 days of work left!!!

And only 14 days till I swear in!!

The count down is on!!  ;D


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (14 Jul 2006)

What day do you guys arrive at St-Jean?? 

I arrive in the afternoon on the Saturday the 5th.


----------



## SigOpDraco (14 Jul 2006)

I havn't been notified yet. Hope I get the details at the oath ceremony


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jul 2006)

I swear in on the 19th, and I get to St Jean at some point on the 6th.  I am getting way excited.  6 days of work left!


----------



## SigOpDraco (14 Jul 2006)

You swearing in at Missisauga?

Guess I'll see ya there then  Sparkplugs :warstory:


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> You swearing in at Missisauga?
> 
> Guess I'll see ya there then  Sparkplugs :warstory:



Sorry Draco, I'm up in Thunder Bay.  I was originally supposed to swear in on monday, but Cpl. Bodeca's funeral is being held monday, so I'm being sworn in wednesday instead.


----------



## switchcon (17 Jul 2006)

can i bring my laptop to listen to music during long hours of boot polishing

are we allowed to bring small laptop





*MOD NOTE: PM INBOUND*!


----------



## SigOpsRobbo (17 Jul 2006)

I too will be going to St. Jean on Aug. 5th for BMQ starting on Aug. 7th.


----------



## Springroll (17 Jul 2006)

switchcon said:
			
		

> can i bring my laptop to listen to music during long hours of boot polishing
> 
> are we allowed to bring small laptop



Its all in the joining instructions....right here


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

> 15.
> (f). personal computers, laptops, pdas and cellular phones are authorized only after training hours.



Not sure where we'd store them, but I think for best it'd be best to leave that sort of thing behind until after BMQ. Probobly won't have much room or spare time to use anything inbetween polishing boots and getting ready for inspection.


----------



## Springroll (17 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> Not sure where we'd store them, but I think for best it'd be best to leave that sort of thing behind until after BMQ. Probobly won't have much room or spare time to use anything inbetween polishing boots and getting ready for inspection.



Not only that, but by not bringing it, it can't be stolen.
I have heard there tends to be a few pairs of sticky fingers at basic.


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

That too. I'd suggest only maybe a cheap CD player if you really want music. If you bring your cellphone, put it in a safe spot too. 

But as you said, sticky fingers. Less stuff you have, the less likely it is to be stolen.


----------



## Sparkplugs (24 Jul 2006)

I have now been a member of the CF for 6 days, whee!

That said, I thought I'd post my silly swearing-in pic here, in case anyone hasn't seen it in the other thread.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (25 Jul 2006)

Congrats...  I am going on Thursday and I am pretty excited.


----------



## Springroll (25 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I have now been a member of the CF for 6 days, whee!
> 
> That said, I thought I'd post my silly swearing-in pic here, in case anyone hasn't seen it in the other thread.



The pic looks good, Sparkplugs.
Mine is next Monday.....lol


----------



## Sparkplugs (25 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The pic looks good, Sparkplugs.
> Mine is next Monday.....lol



I want to see a picture!   ;D


----------



## Springroll (25 Jul 2006)

I'll send it to ya later that day for sure!

I haven't cut my hair yet, but it may be done that day for this special occasion  ;D


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (26 Jul 2006)

I had my going away party at work and they shaved off all of my hair on the patio outside!!

It was a good time, and it feels alot more official now that I am done with my job.


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Jul 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> I had my going away party at work and they shaved off all of my hair on the patio outside!!
> 
> It was a good time, and it feels alot more official now that I am done with my job.



I have one day left, tomorrow, to work, and that's it!

Lol @ the hair thing, that's awesome!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (27 Jul 2006)

Well now I am in the Army...  

we were 6 at my swearing in, 4 army, 2 air force. And I found out that 2 of my good friends from high-school/cadets are leaving for BMQ on the same day as me. 




(11 days to go!!! ;D)


----------



## switchcon (27 Jul 2006)

me to when i was there in Vancouver  3 infantry+me infantry so 4 infantry! swear in and 1 navy guy for  bmq  august 7 

the  wait is killing me cant wait to go august 5 is when i fly out


----------



## navymich (27 Jul 2006)

switchcon said:
			
		

> me to when i was there in Vancouver  3 infantry+me infantry so 4 infantry! swear in and 1 navy guy for  bmq  august 7
> 
> the  wait is killing me cant wait to go august 5 is when i fly out



Me too. When I was there in Vancouver, there were 4 for infantry, including myself, and 1 Navy, swearing in for BMQ August 7.   

The wait is killing me. I can't wait to go. August 5 is when I fly out.


Here are some great threads for you to read too:

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2006)

I would learn now how to follow advice.  It appears you have had a bit of a problem with that so far.  It is good to see that some are developing Team Work and learning to be Team Players, just in this Topic alone.  If you can't communicate, you are going to look like an idiot, and the CF will not accept you.  Why you may ask?  Because the CF requires people who are educated and can communicate to operate its' equipment, deal with other people, and train future Recruits.  If you can't do any of those, you will not become a member of the CF.


----------



## switchcon (27 Jul 2006)

Thank you  for  your  advice ....................................


----------



## Sparkplugs (27 Jul 2006)

Hey, what course number are you guys?  I found 0275 in my paperwork...  Just curious about how many of us are on the same course, or if it's everyone on Aug 7th bmq or what.


----------



## Sparkplugs (1 Aug 2006)

Well fellas, 4 days to go for you, 5 days for me, and 6 days until we're in the thick of things!

I am insanely excited.  My family can't wait for me to go so I'll shut up for a minute, lol.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (1 Aug 2006)

Thats funny, my friends and my family say the same thing!


----------



## snowy (1 Aug 2006)

Go team!!!!!!!!! 
good luck to all of you going for BMQ  Aug, study hard, train hard, work hard, takecare and be safe.

cheers
snowy


----------



## switchcon (2 Aug 2006)

d-day -5


----------



## misfit (2 Aug 2006)

I just swore in today! My plane for St. Jean leaves on Aug. 5th. I had left my job a few weeks ago and have just been trying to focus on this. I've been so excited the past few days. This is what we've all been waiting for!


----------



## switchcon (2 Aug 2006)

What airline are you traveling  on? Air Canada or West jet?


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (2 Aug 2006)

I forgot to say that at my swearing in, there were 6 of us. 2 going for Aviation tech, 3 for support and myself for the infantry.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Aug 2006)

Jhonnyp19 said:
			
		

> I forgot to say that at my swearing in, there were 6 of us. 2 going for Aviation tech, 3 for support and myself for the infantry.



Systems Tech, Avionics, or Structures Tech for the aviation guys?

Any females swearing in?


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (3 Aug 2006)

Its aviation tech. and there are 2 females, 1 is for av tech and the other is in support.


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Aug 2006)

Well all, I'm off to catch my bus in the morning, to go wait in the city for two days for my plane, haha.

Good travels to you all, and I'll see you in St Jean.


----------



## big bad john (4 Aug 2006)

Good luck, work hard and knock them dead!


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Good luck, work hard and knock them dead!



Thanks John!  I'll try my best.   ;D


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2006)

Kick some butt, girl!

See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (4 Aug 2006)

Ya see you guys there in a few days!!


----------



## SigOpDraco (4 Aug 2006)

Okay folks; see ya'll in a day or so! 

Thanks John!


----------



## Rory (4 Aug 2006)

Congrats and have a good time guys! I will be along in a 15 days.


----------



## switchcon (4 Aug 2006)

The  game is on!


----------

